# CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Juli 2013)

*CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

*Hi@all !!*

Hab ihr schon Erfahrung im Bereich CPU - Backplate Kühlung gemacht ?

Ich bin auf eine Website gestoßen wo man aktiv die CPU - Backplate kühlt.

LGA 2011 CPU socket backplate cooling modification | Nemo's Realms

Ich habe das bei meinem aktuellen Rechner gemacht, 
und muss erstaunt feststellen das es was gebracht hat.

Der PC steht bei mir unten in der Signatur.

Als CPU habe ich ein Phenom II X4 960 T ( Zosma / Thuban ) 
Overclocked von 3000MHz > 4250MHz bei 1,58 Volt und 
CPU-NB von 2000MHz > 3094MHz bei 1,345Volt 
Als Kühler kommt ein Mugen 3 Revison b mit einem Nanoxia 2000 RPM Lüfter zum Einsatz.
Bei Prime 95 Small FFT´s braucht nur der Rechner ( kein Monitor ) 
laut meinem Voltcraft Energy Monitor 3000 Wattmeter,
398- 406 Watt also die CPU heizt schon sehr stark. 

*Ich hatte vor der Backplate Mod folgende Werte :*

Raumtemperatur : 25,6 Grad
CPU Sockel Temperatur 
( Prime 95 Small FFT´s) 40min aufheizen: Max Temp 61 Grad
mit CPUID Hardwaremonitor ausgelesen
Temp Delta ca: 35,4 Grad

*Mit der Backplate Mod :*

Raumtemperatur : 25,8 Grad
CPU Sockel Temperatur 
( Prime 95 Small FFT´s) 40min : Max Temp 57 Grad
mit CPUID Hardwaremonitor ausgelesen
Temp Delta ca: 31,2 Grad

*Differenz :*

*Temp Delta -4,2 Grad* 

Dazu muss ich noch eines sagen ich habe keinen Lüfter montiert, weil ich zu wenig Platz bis zur Gehäuseseitenteil habe.
Der Wert von -4,2 Grad Delta Sockel Temperatur ist also ein *PASSIVWERT* bei Vollast, was schon sehr gut.
Auch wenn es nur Sockel Temperatur ist, ab einem gewissen Temperatur wirkt es sich ganz sicher auch auf die Kerntemperatur der CPU aus.

Die Backplate Mod sollte mit einer AMD CPU besser klappen als mit einer Intel CPU.
Grund hierführ ist das AMD auch direkt unter dem Die Pins vorhanden sind.
Diese gehen direkt in den Sockel bis fast an das Mainboard selber durch.
Daher kommt die Wärme der CPU direkt in den Sockel. Bei Intel sieht das anders aus. 
Genau auf der Rückseite des DIE in der Mitte sind kleine Widerstande und weitere kleine Bauteile auf der CPU.
Und im Sockel in der Mitte sieht es gleich aus da sind kleine Widerstande und wieder kleine Bauteile.
Der Intel Sockel hat Metalpins wo die CPU aufliegt und nicht bis zum Mainboard Boden durchgeht 
somit wird die Temperatur nicht direkt vom DIE den an den Sockel weitergeben.
Müßte man alles mal testen, aber wozu sind wir den in diesem Forum wenn wir nicht testen würden .

*Aufbau meins PC von CPU Kühler bis zur Backplate:*

Zuerst kommt der Mugen 3 Revison b > CPU > CPU Sockel > Mainboard bestehend aus Hartz und und je nach Anzahl der Layer ein paar schichten Kupfer > 
Dann kommt die gemoddete Backpalte bestehend aus Aluminium. Die Backplate ist mit eine ca 1 mm dünnen Kunststoffschicht an der Unterseite beschichtet, 
damit die Backplate nicht elektrisch leitend ist. Diese Kunststoffschicht liegt direkt auf ein paar kleinen Widerständen und dem Mainboard auf. 


Alle Bilder sind mit einen Handykamera gemacht, also Qualität ist was anders !!

*So diese Bild sieht man den ausgeschnittenen Mainboardschlitten :*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Und hier habe ich die Backplate von einem Mugen 3. Revison b und darauf kommt mit Wärmeleitkleber die Kupferkühler von Revoltec die ich noch rumliegen hatte :*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Und hier sind Bilder wie das ganze eingebaut aussieht :*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde das Ergebnis geht ok, wenn man das noch verfeinert, kann die Temperaturen noch mehr senken.
Der Aufwand war gering. Der Umbau und Installation hat gerademal 1 h gedauert. 
Also wenn ihr mal lange weile habt könnt ihr das selber Testen !!! 

*Dazu an Euch wie könnte man die Kühlung der Backplate noch weiter verfeinern noch weiter verbessern?*
*Wie und was würdet ihr ändern ?*

*Ich werde es wie hier ausführlichst beschrieben umsetzen : "Ich werde folgende Modifikationen durchführen : Punkt 3"*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...n-ivy-bridge-e-bis-zu-5ghz-mehlstaub-cat.html

MFG

Mehlstaub the Cat


----------



## -Chefkoch- (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Die Idee hat echt Potenzial, könntest du bitte Bilder von deiner Backplate hochladen?


----------



## Stueppi (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Jetzt kommts. Das wird DIE Lösung sein um Hasswell kühl zu halten xD


----------



## Abductee (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Vielleicht hab ichs überlesen, aber warum ist der Lüfter saugend montiert?
Blasend wär das Ganze noch effektiver.


----------



## Stueppi (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Vieleicht ist seine Seitenwand vom Case auch mit Luftlöchern versehen und er wollte die Hitze direkt rauspusten.

So hab das jetzt mal durchgelesen und der hat den so rum Montiert wegen Staub.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Hört sich interessant an. Ich hab ein anidees AI-6B und gute 2cm Platz, von der Backplate zum Gehäuse, aber keine Heatsinks bei mir rumliegen.
Gibts da welche in entsprechender Höhe? Und für was sind die Heatsinks auf dem Mainboard?


----------



## Netboy (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Ich glaub kaum das die CPU selbst dadurch sehr viel kühler wird , das einzige was kühler wird ist die Platiene und somit der Temperatursensor im Sockel 
Hier mal ein Bild aus Zeiten in denen die Sensoren im Sockel noch zu erkenne waren http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/fileadmin/Daten/Bilder/sockel_temperatursensor_03.JPG


----------



## Abductee (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*



Stueppi schrieb:


> So hab das jetzt mal durchgelesen und der hat den so rum Montiert wegen Staub.


 Staubtechnisch macht das überhaupt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Juli 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Staubtechnisch macht das überhaupt keinen Sinn.



Eben. Der Staub würde eher eingesogen werden aber die Wirkung wäre nicht mehr so groß denke ich.


----------



## TSchaK (21. Juli 2013)

Interessant wäre ob es bei OC etwas bringt.


----------



## Ryle (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

14°C weniger unter Last. Trolling at its finest...

Zwischen CPU DIE und der Backplate liegen so viele schlechte Wärmeübergänge, dass das faktisch gar nicht geht. Wahrscheinlich sinkt die Sensortemperatur im Sockel die bedingt durch CPU und VRMs im Board wärmer wird, aber bestimmt nicht die Kerntemperatur.


----------



## v3nom (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Ich habe schon zwei Powermac G5s auseinander gebaut (Baujahr 2004 und 2005) und diese haben auf der Rückseite der Sockel auch Kühlkörper und einen Radiallüfter der darüber bläst…

Scheint also auch kommerziell eingesetzt zu werden.


----------



## Abductee (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Beim G5 hat das aber nichts mit der CPU zu tun, da befindet sich die Chipsetkühlung auf der Rückseite.
http://www.abload.de/img/appleg5_02azzj.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/appleg5_01xxhl.jpg


----------



## bmwbleifuss (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*



superseijayin schrieb:


> 14°C weniger unter Last. Trolling at its finest...
> 
> Zwischen CPU DIE und der Backplate liegen so viele schlechte Wärmeübergänge, dass das faktisch gar nicht geht. Wahrscheinlich sinkt die Sensortemperatur im Sockel die bedingt durch CPU und VRMs im Board wärmer wird, aber bestimmt nicht die Kerntemperatur.



bei dem Intel Sockel könnt ich mir es schon vorstellen das es was bringt, da er ja zum größten Teil aus Metall besteht und eine Verbindung zum Headspreader hat. Bei AMD wirds da schon schwieriger weil da fast alles aus Kunststoff ist einschließlich der Backplate.

Kann man ganz einfach testen, indem man die Rückwand abnimmt, und unter Last prüft ob die backplate sich stark erwärmt.


----------



## kühlprofi (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*



superseijayin schrieb:


> 14°C weniger unter Last. Trolling at its finest...
> 
> Zwischen CPU DIE und der Backplate liegen so viele schlechte Wärmeübergänge, dass das faktisch gar nicht geht. Wahrscheinlich sinkt die Sensortemperatur im Sockel die bedingt durch CPU und VRMs im Board wärmer wird, aber bestimmt nicht die Kerntemperatur.



4 Grad nicht 14.. ist halt schwer das Minusrechnen


----------



## PanikGOW (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Interessante Geschichte. Wäre es Wert mal zu testen!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

@bmwbleifuss

Die Pins des AMD Prozessors gehen bis fast zum Mainboard selbst durch. Daher auch die Wärme, das schafft man mit einem Intel so nicht.
Er hat zwar Metallfins oder wie man das nennen mag im Sockel aber er liegt da nur auf und geht nicht bis zum Mainboard durch. 
Was die Wärmeabgabe bissel schwieriger macht. 
Dazu hat Intel im Bereich des DIE Widerstande und kleine Bauteile was ein AMD nicht hat,
der hat da auch Pins. Was die Wärmeabgabe nochmal verbessert im Vergleich zu Intel CPU´s.
Und nein die Backplate bei AMD ist wie bei Intel in den allermeisten fällen aus Metall. 
In meinem Fall bei meinem dem Kühler Mugen 3 Revison b besteht die Backplate aus Aluminium.


----------



## wolflux (22. Juli 2013)

Denke ich auch  dass bei einem AMD grössere Chancen sind ein wenig zu kühlen.Ich habe bereits eine dicke Cromplatte darunter  die Idee mit dem Lüfter ist eigentlich ideal.
Hmm,alles ausbauen und Boden ausschneiden? Aber nur wenn es wieder kühler ist. Ha ha.
MfG


----------



## Ryle (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> 4 Grad nicht 14.. ist halt schwer das Minusrechnen


Verlinkter Beitrag "The socket temperature went down by 14 degrees to 50C and the average core temperature went down by 6 degrees to 67".
Klassisches selfowned...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Es geht hier nicht um das das er sich selfowned ! 
Es geht darum das es ein guter Ansatz ist, das man damit versuchen kann seine CPU noch besser zu kühlen.
Das ganze ist sicher Experimentell aber ich stehe auf sowas, und bei mir selber hat es was gebracht.
Das ganze noch weiter optimieren und um das geht es hier im Thread. 

*Wie kann man den diese Art von Kühlung sinnvoll verbessern weiter entwickeln !!*


----------



## Abductee (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> *Wie kann man den diese Art von Kühlung sinnvoll verbessern weiter entwickeln !!*



Gar nicht, da es keinen Kühleffekt auf die Kerntemperatur haben kann.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Je kühler ich dir Backplate bekomme desto höher ist die Warscheinlichkeit das auch Auswirkung auf die Kerntemperatur haben wird.
Und genau das werde ich in meinem Projekt das ich in der Signaur habe auch austesten. 
Dazu habe ich mir extra einen Dynatron G-129 Intel S1366 Server Kühler für Xeons besorgt, der dann aktiv belüftet wird.
Und wie und was ich genau damit vor habe, und wie ich das umsetzte werde, steht dann mit Bildern und Tests dazu im meinem Build Log.

Schreien kann jeder das es nichts bringt. Beweiß mir das es nichts bringt, denn ich werde beweißen das es was bringt. 

Mein Ziel ist 1-2 Grad Kerntemperatur unter Vollast mit Prime 95 1h dann bin ich schon Glücklich damit.


----------



## Abductee (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

1-2°C ist zu wenig, das kann ja fast alles sein.
Offenes Fenster, Messtolleranz, Mondphase, etc...

Aber probiers ruhig aus, kaputt machen kannst du damit nichts


----------



## L-Patrick (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Schonmal versucht in die Aussparung am Mainboard Tray einen (großen) Lüfter einzusetzen? Das dürfte ja in etwa dieselbe Wirkung haben und vllt bringt das ja schon sicht/messbare Resultate.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

jo denke das auch das eine Auswirkung habe wird, habe ich aber noch nicht testen können werde ich aber mal wenn ich Zeit habe an meinem neuen Rechner dann durchtesten wenn der fertig gebaut ist !


----------



## Uter (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*



superseijayin schrieb:


> Zwischen CPU DIE und der Backplate liegen so viele schlechte Wärmeübergänge, dass das faktisch gar nicht geht. Wahrscheinlich sinkt die Sensortemperatur im Sockel die bedingt durch CPU und VRMs im Board wärmer wird, aber bestimmt nicht die Kerntemperatur.


 Es fehlt ein messbar. Die Kerntemperatur sinkt natürlich, aber ein messbarer Unterschied würde mich aus den genannten Gründen sehr wundern. 



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Und nein die Backplate bei AMD ist wie bei Intel in den allermeisten fällen aus Metall.
> In meinem Fall bei meinem dem Kühler Mugen 3 Revison b besteht die Backplate aus Aluminium.


 Eine Backplate, die einfach aufgelegt wird, also noch Luft zwischen dem Board und der Backplate hat, isoliert. Wenn man die Logik fortführt, dann müsste die CPU-Temperatur ohne Backplate sinken. Die Sockelrückseite bei Intel ist direkt mit der CPU verbunden und isoliert entsprechend wenigstens nicht (so stark). 



L-Patrick schrieb:


> Schonmal versucht in die Aussparung am Mainboard Tray einen (großen) Lüfter einzusetzen? Das dürfte ja in etwa dieselbe Wirkung haben und vllt bringt das ja schon sicht/messbare Resultate.


 Eine entsprechende Vorrichtung bieten sogar einige Gehäuse. Z.B. ein CM 690. Für die CPU bringt das aber vermutlich auch nichts, aber für die Spawas etc. könnte es Vorteile bringen. 

Kennt noch jemand den IFX-14? Bei ihm wurde ein Backplatekühler mitgeliefert. Bei den Nachfolgermodellen aber nicht mehr...


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Juli 2013)

Uter schrieb:


> Kennt noch jemand den IFX-14? Bei ihm wurde ein Backplatekühler mitgeliefert. Bei den Nachfolgermodellen aber nicht mehr...



Wenn man Tests hätte mit und ohne den Backplatekühler würde man doch sehen ob es was bringt oder nicht.


----------



## Uter (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Ja, kannst du gern suchen, ich hab leider keine Zeit.


----------



## jumpel (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

@ MehlstaubtheCat:
Ja viel Glück bei deinem Vorhaben. Mir ist deine Signatur schon in nem anderen Thread aufgefallen und wollte dich sowieso mal fragen, ob du mit deinen fast schon irrsinnig hohen Spannungen irgendetwas bezwecken bzw. testen willst, oder ob du die einfach so fährst um etwa heraus zu finden, ob deine Komponenten so wirklich eher den Geist aufgeben als mit Standardspannung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Juli 2013)

@Uter



> Eine Backplate, die einfach aufgelegt wird, also noch Luft zwischen dem Board und der Backplate hat, isoliert.


Gebe ich dir recht damit. Folge mir in meine Buildlog steht unten in der Signatur.

Unter dem Bereich "Ich werde folgende Modifikationen durchführen: Punkt 3 "

Werde ich jetzt exakt reinschreiben was ich machen werde als Backplate Mod bei meinem neuen Projekt.
Gib mir aber zeit das rein zuschreiben das kann dauern 

Wenn ich das hier reinschreibe, schreibe ich das zweimal du verstehst das das nicht sein muß 

@jumbel Nur eine Spannung ist bedenklich das die CPU Spannung da gibt AMD maximal 1,55 Volt vor. Bei mir liegen aber 1,58 Volt bei Prime 95 und das alles mit LLC auf Extreme an.
Wenn ich zocke sind es 1,56 maximal. Aber Temperatur technisch bin ich von 62 Grad was AMD vorgibt noch entfernt. Hier in meinem Zimmer habe ich 28,6 Grad gerade Prime 95 laufen auf Small FFT´s.
Komme auf 57 Grad Sockel Max Temperatur und 36 Grad Kern Max Temperatur. CPU-B ist unbedenklich von der Spannungmit 1,345 Volt ab 1,4 Volt ist das zuviel, 
Ram Spannung ist ok mit 1,65 Volt.
CPU läuft so schon seit November 2012 ohne abzubauen so das ich mehr Spannung geben muss das er Stabil läuft bei den Taktraten. Alles soweit im grünen Bereich


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Juli 2013)

Habe da etwas gefunden!
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...-10-motherboard-backside-cooler-review-8.html

Wie es aussieht bringt es doch mehr als man denkt!


----------



## L-Patrick (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Es wäre schön, wenn sich Thermalright nochmal an die Fertigung eines solchen Exemplares setzen würde. Natürlich für aktuelle Sockel, rein zu Testzwecken. Und wer weiß, vllt wird das ja bald Normalität, wenn man den Diagrammen da glauben schenken möchte. 
Obwohl ich da eher die Richtigkeit der Diagramme anzweifle. Denn wenn dem wirklich so wäre, wieso greift ein Kühlungsriese ala Noctua z.B. dieses Konzept nicht auf? 
Deshalb denke ich, dass im Diagramm evtl. ein wenig nachgeholfen wurde ODER, dass dieses Konzept dem Massenmarkt nicht passt. Denn dann bräuchte man breitere Gehäuse usw.. Und bis sich dass dann wieder lohnt, und alle "Kunden" solch ein neues Gehäuse besitzen, wären Jahre vergangen. Demnach würde sich das nicht "rentieren" für die Großkonzerne.
Wäre zumindest mein Gedankengang. Berichtigt mich, wenn irgendwo Fehler sind


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Juli 2013)

@L-Patrick
Du hat deine Frage schon selbst beantwortet.
Man bräuchte Gehäuse mit genug Platz und dazu kostet der IFX-10 schon einiges.


----------



## Athlon1000TB (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Hab gerade mal meinen 6 Zylinder unter Last gesetzt. Die Backplate wird schon gut Warm. Gefühlt zwischen 55 und 60 °C . Deswegen kann das schon was bringen. probieren geht über studieren.
Ich glaube ich bastel mir auch sowas zurecht. Und wenn es nur die Sockelumgebung kühlt ist das auch egal. Schaden kann es nicht.


----------



## L-Patrick (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

@Lan_Party: Ja, ich weiß, leider. Trotzdem wäre es doch ganz nett sowas in Serie zu produzieren, evtl. als "Nachrüst-Kit" für Enthusiasten oder so. (Wenn es denn wirklich was bringen sollte)
Athlon, mach mal paar Bilder von deinem Konstrukt wenn's fertig ist


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Juli 2013)

@L-Patrick
Der Markt ist aber relativ klein.
Kann man den IFX-10 denn nicht mehr kaufen?


----------



## L-Patrick (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Ich glaube kaum, dass der Markt sooo klein ist. Zumal man mit so einem "Kühlerchen" auch ne Art Monopolstellung hat und damit mehr verkauft, als wenn es Konkurrenzkampf gäbe. Und ich denke mal, jeder OCer ist bereit 20 Tacken auf den Tisch zu legen für einige °C weniger bei der CPU, insofern dürfte der Umsatz nicht allzu gering sein.
Also ich hab den bis jetzt nirgends gefunden. Evtl. kann man ja mal bei Thermalright direkt anfragen, ob die noch irgendwo verkaufen, aber sonst scheint es den nicht mehr zu geben. Es gibt nur noch den IFX-14 für knapp 27€...


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Hier mal ein Zitat aus der Ausgabe 12/2008 zu IFX-10, als IFX-14 wieder in den Ring durfte 


> Der Zusatzkühler hat keinen derart großen Einfluss,  im Test verbesserte er die Temperaturwerte um etwa 1 -2 Grad, in vie len Systemen dürfte er aber keinen  Platz finden.


----------



## L-Patrick (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Oh, und wieder so ein "Test", danke dir. 
Bleibt nun natürlich die Frage: Wer hat Recht? Manche sagen es bringt etwas, andere, wie PCGH, sagen, es bringt nichts...mh da bleibt wohl nur das Probieren übrig. :/


----------



## Lan_Party (23. Juli 2013)

Man muss es dann aber anders Konstruieren. Ich wechsel ungern mein Gehäuse für einen Backplatekühler.


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Ihr wisst aber schon wie das Teil damals montiert wurde, ja? (nicht die Ausrichtung des Kühlkörpers selbst, sondern was wo "auflag")
Eine traditionelle Backplate ist meist vom Mainboard abisoliert, Thermalright hatte es aber so gemacht, das zwischen zwei Stücken WLP-Pads(ein dickes und ein dünnes) der Kühler kam 
und von der eigtl. Backplate gehalten wurde.

Anstatt aber Geadanken in die Kühlung hinter dem Board zu verschenken, würde ich ehr vorne anfagen, wo sie im eigentlichen Sinne auch entsteht, ist es vorne kalt, wirds auch hinten nicht viel wärmer.
(so etwas ist zB. sehr schön bei Wakü gekühlten Grafikkarten zu beobachten, bzw. selbst ohne Thermometer, halt fühlbar messbar )


----------



## Lan_Party (23. Juli 2013)

@Blechdesigner
Die Mutterfirma von Alpenföhn, weis gerade nicht wie sie heißt, hat eiben Kühler auf der Cebit letzten Jahres vorgestellt an den man WaKü Schläuche setzen konnte. Normaler Towerkühler + Wakü Funktion halt.

Iwo habe ich noch Bilder und ein Heft der Firma dazu.


----------



## N00bler (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Backplate kühlung? Habe ich heute das erste mal von gehört.


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

EKL sollte das sein 
Aber jetzt wirds ja richtig kurios, falls ich gerade kein Wasser habe oder die Pumpe mal wieder streikt, habe ich halt Luft bereit


----------



## v3nom (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*



Abductee schrieb:


> Beim G5 hat das aber nichts mit der CPU zu tun, da befindet sich die Chipsetkühlung auf der Rückseite.
> http://www.abload.de/img/appleg5_02azzj.jpg
> http://www.abload.de/img/appleg5_01xxhl.jpg


 
Ups, danke ^^


----------



## kühlprofi (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> @Blechdesigner
> Die Mutterfirma von Alpenföhn, weis gerade nicht wie sie heißt, hat eiben Kühler auf der Cebit letzten Jahres vorgestellt an den man WaKü Schläuche setzen konnte. Normaler Towerkühler + Wakü Funktion halt.
> 
> Iwo habe ich noch Bilder und ein Heft der Firma dazu.



So einen Kühler hat mein Bruder schon vor 3 Jahren einmal zusammengeschraubt, schön sind sie auch shcon auf die Idee gekommen  Was natürlich cool wäre ist, wenn das Wasser auch durch die "Heatpipes" laufen würde ..


----------



## Lan_Party (23. Juli 2013)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> EKL sollte das sein
> Aber jetzt wirds ja richtig kurios, falls ich gerade kein Wasser habe oder die Pumpe mal wieder streikt, habe ich halt Luft bereit



Entweder ist mir das jetzt peinlich, weil ich wusste das Alpenföhn von EKL kommt oder EKL ist eine Tochterfirma.


----------



## Uter (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> So einen Kühler hat mein Bruder schon vor 3 Jahren einmal zusammengeschraubt, schön sind sie auch shcon auf die Idee gekommen  Was natürlich cool wäre ist, wenn das Wasser auch durch die "Heatpipes" laufen würde ..


 Auf solche Ideen sind schon viele Bastler gekommen. I.d.R. scheitern solche Entwicklungen daran, dass sie prinzipbedingt teurer und deutlich leistungsschwächer als reine Wasserkühler sind...


----------



## Lan_Party (23. Juli 2013)

Uter schrieb:


> Auf solche Ideen sind schon viele Bastler gekommen. I.d.R. scheitern solche Entwicklungen daran, dass sie prinzipbedingt teurer und deutlich leistungsschwächer als reine Wasserkühler sind...



Wieso Leistungsschwächer?
Wenn ich die Bilder finde kann ich mal zeigen was in solch einem Kühler steckt!


----------



## Uter (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Wenn man die Bodenfläche komplett für den Wasserkühler nutzt, dann bleibt keine sinnvoll nutzbare Fläche für den Luftkühler mehr. Klar, man kann den Deckel des CPU-Kühlers kühlen, aber der sollte bei einem guten Kühler nicht bedeutend wärmer werden als das Wasser. Daraus folgt dann also ein ungünstig positionierter und leistungsschwächerer Radiator. Ab einer gewissen Größe des Kühlers muss außerdem die Kühlerform für eine höhere Stabilität geändert werden. Daraus folgt weniger Kühlleistung als bei einem reinen Wasserkühler.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Einiges an Wärme wird wie beim Mugen 3 ja auch über die Metallenen Sockelbefestigungen abgeleitet, diese sind ja direkt an der "CPU Kühler-Platte" montiert, und geben über die Befestigungsschrauben die Wärme an die Backplate weiter. Wird diese zusätzlich gekühlt, sei es über aufgeklebte Kühlkörper oder durch einen Rückwärtig angebrachten Lüfter, oder auch beides in Komibnation, könnte ich mir vorstellen einiges an Hitze zusätzlich von der CPU abzuführen zu können.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Genau das ist bei mir der Fall ca 4 Grad weniger Sockeltemperatur so wie ihr an den Bildern ganz vorne sehen könnt. 
Habe auch den Mugen 3 Revison b drauf Backpalte ist passiv gekühlt ohne Lüfter.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Bei meinem Gehäuse kann ich die Seitenwände tauschen. Wenn ich mir so einen Flachen 12 cm Lüfter dort anschraube dann blässt der direkt auf die Backplate.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Mach das mal und schau was es Temperaturtechnisch bringt würde mich sehr interessieren !!!


----------



## bmwbleifuss (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Eine nur auf der Backplate aufblasender Lüfter verschlechterte die Temperatur der CPU um einige Grade. Habe es grade probiert. Vermutlich stört die hinter dem Motherbord einstöhmende Luft den Airflow im Gehäuse


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Naja wenn man das aber ändert in dem man mehr Luft reinpresst als raussaugt wird das Problem sich von selber lösen. Überdruck ist in jedem Fall wichtig. Generell gilt mehr Luft rein als raus.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Kann auch daran liegen das ich die Seitenwand mit dem Lüfter wegen Platzproblem des Lüfters nur angelehnt hatte.  (ich habe leider keinen  12cm Slim Lüfter zur Hand)


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Ah da bringst mich auf gedanken stimmt die 120er gibt es ja noch als Slim das könnte ich ja bei mir verwenden !  da geht mir ein Licht auf danke für den Tipp..
Hast du mit Slim irgendwelche Erfahrung ? Ich versuche mal welche zu finden. Oder Radiallüfter für neben den Kühler ich such mal.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

bitte schön
120x120x12 Scythe Slip Stream slim 28,89dB(A) schwarz
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...12SL12L-1200U-m-21-7dB-A--Schwarz_615256.html
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ip-Stream-slim-19-53dB-A--schwarz_615255.html
weist du ob es eine Lüfter einlass blende gibt die man in ein Rückblech einbauen kann damit man die selbst ausgeschnittenen Ränder nicht sieht?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Hmm da könnte man ein Staubschutzgitter drüber machen da sieht man den Rand dann nicht mehr und Staub bleibt da wo er sein sollte ausserhalb der Gehäuses .

z.B Cooltek Lüftergitter schwarz 120x120 - Hardware, Notebooks

http://www.mindfactory.de/Hardware/Kuehlung+Luft/Gehaeuseluefter/Zubehoer+fuer+Luefter.html


----------



## Abductee (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Grausig, bitte nehmt einen von Demciflex.
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_no...ciflex&sprefix=demci,aps&rh=i:aps,k:demciflex


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Mit Magnet ist ok oder sind die zum kleben, würde aber lieber einen zum durchschrauben für die 4 Lüfterschrauben nehmen.


----------



## Abductee (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Hält über einen Magneten, ein Metallrahmen zum aufkleben ist dabei.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Na also sowas ist dann vom Design her schöner gefällt mir.

So habe eben errechnet wieviel Platz ich von Mainboard bis zur Seitenwand exakt habe.

7mm sind die Mainboardbolzen
29mm sind es von Ende Bolzen auf dem Blech bis zur Seitenwand

Gesamt also 36mm

davon gehen für die Backplate 2mm und 23mm von dem Kupferkühler denn ich draufsetzte weg.

Gesamt also 25mm

Dann bleibt nach Adam Riesling noch 11mm dazwischen.

Bedeutet ich brauche einen Radiallüfter, der von unten auf den Kühler drüber bläst.

Also auf zur suche für einen Radiallüfter der möglichst flach ist nicht höher als 29mm.


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Juli 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B004AQJKDI/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?qid=1374617309&sr=8-4&pi=AC_SX110_SY190

Kann "etwas" laut werden.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

ah nee  max 23 db(A) sonst muß ich denn auch noch regeln


----------



## bmwbleifuss (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Der Kühler könnte für den Vorhaben auch Passen, den könnte man direkt mit der Backplate verschrauben von hinten evtl. bräuchte man dann längere Befestigungsschrauben für den CPU Kühler.

EKL S85 Slim (87000000003) in Luftkühlung: CPU-Kühler | heise online Preisvergleich


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Schau mal bitte in meinen Buildlog in der Signatur unter dem Punkt: "Ich werde folgende Modifikationen durchführen : Punkt 3" da siehst du welche Kühler ich schon habe. 
Dynatron G-129 Intel S1366.
Da steht genau beschrieben was ich vor habe. Denke nicht das ein Lüfter drüber passt habe nur 11 mm noch bis zur Seitenwand. Es wir ein Radiallüfter werden maximal 29mm hoch anders ist es nicht möglich. Trorzdem danke das du mir hilfst.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Schönes Ding, was hat dich dieses "Projekt" denn bis jetz schon so gekostet?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Also aktuell an Teilen hab ich 1488 € jetzt vor 2h war ich im Baumarkt und werde dann in meinem Buildlog noch das Bastelzeug posten 

Gesamt wird es mehr als 5000€ wohl werden. steht ja im Log auch drin mußte mal von oben herunter alles lesen


----------



## bmwbleifuss (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Ja bin grad dabei deinem Projekt Thread durchzulesen, fraglich ist nur wo du da die 5000 euros noch unterbringen willst noch, aber na ja du weist denk ich was du tust. Mein Abo hast auf jeden fall schon mal dafür.


----------



## Pleusch (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: CPU - Backplate Kühlung !! Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit ??*

Also ich Persönlich würde sagen das sich die Backplate Hauptsächlich auf durch strahlung erhitzt. Und damit ist der Wärmeleitwert der Platine und der dazwischen liegenden Bauteile irrelevant. Denn strahlung ist elektromagnetischer Natur. Mikrowellen fangen bei 2,5ghz an und können sich auch durchs Vakuum bewegen. Ich habe zu hause noch eine alte Backplate die sich durch die Hitzeebtwicklung der Mainboard Rückseite verfärbt hat. Diese Wärme effektiv ab zu führen würde definitiv zur Kühlung beitragen. Wie viel hängt von der Strahlungsintensität ab. Am einfachsten kann man das testen in dem man die Backplate ohne direkten Kontakt zum Mainboard positioniert und mit einem Laserthermometer misst ob sie sich mach 60 min volllast erhitzt hat bzw wärmer ist als die Raumtemperatur! Je mach deltaT konnte man die Warmestrahlung grob errechnen.

Dann hätte man das Mysterium schnell gelüftet...


----------

